# SFV stop in SF



## Chicoan (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello-can anyone tell me if why on Amtrak site I can't book SFV (San Fran Civic Center) as a destination although other SF stops are available? Thank you.


----------



## BCL (Sep 7, 2015)

For weekday Capitol Corridor, it's only four per day in each direction. It can be booked early morning to San Francisco, and can be booked mid-afternoon from San Francisco.

However, it's not a stop for the buses connecting with the Coast Starlight, California Zephyr, or San Joaquin.

http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/242/735/Capitol-Corridor-Schedule-030115,0.pdf

http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/421/523/Coast-Starlight-Schedule-071115.pdf

http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/772/325/California-Zephyr-Schedule-011215,0.pdf

http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/50/616/San-Joaquin-Schedule-071315.pdf


----------



## chicoan (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you; I guess I assumed all SF buses made all stops all the time


----------

